# Getting a goat back



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

I got an email from a former buyer that she was selling all her goats and I had sold her 3 pygmies and gave her a really small nigerian doeling that I didnt feel was breeding size. Well I ask for her back out of fear she would go to who knows who and they might breed her to who knows what and she said come and get her she is yours. She says she has grown alot and looks really good. I am kinda excited to see her, she was really a sweet little goat. I felt at the time a pet home was the best thing for her and now coming home seems the best. I go get her Thursday evening.


----------



## nhsmallfarmer (Apr 14, 2008)

awesome! its nice to hear that buyers will stick to their word about giving an animal back if they decided not to keep it


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

that is awesome!!! Congrats and can't wait to see her!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Thats exciting, we just had the same thing SORT OF happen with us.

Browsing through the classifieds I found a brother sister pair of ags nigerians, so naturally I email to find out who they are and pedigree blah blah.
Well it turns out its a doe wether pair of kids we sold in the summer of 08, they are having to downsize and move to a smaller home and couldnt keep them. 
They were from a litter of triplets (2 does and a buck..now wether) we planned on keeping one doe from that litter and we didnt end up doing it because we had buyers that wanted them, silly us, we sold them!
So now we are over the moon that we get her back, she has grown up really nice so far, she is big long and level, oh and polled!
So needless to say we jump in the car the next day and pick them both up!
Here she is Proctor Hill Farm Mirage (Picture from July- she was born in April)

Edit to add: her front legs are straight though the picture leads you to believe otherwise. She is heavily linebred Flat Rocks Diamond Rio and has his wonderful feet and legs and short upright pasterns!


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

Oh that is so neat Teresa, I bet you are exited to see how she has matured. Wonder if she will remember you, your place, and her other goatie friends? :wink: 

Proctor Hill - She is a very pretty girl, no wonder you got her back.


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

I am excited and so glad she contacted me. I have also decided to get the pygmy doeling that she got from me at the same time as they are best of buds and it will be less stressfull on Lizzie. 

Proctor hill glad it worked out so well for you and she is beautiful.

I will post pictures after she is here.


----------



## DopeyOpie (Jan 5, 2009)

That's wonderful that she contacted you! You must be excited to get your little one back rather than her go to a different place. I'm looking forward to seeing pictures when she gets home!


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

It's always so nice to hear of happy endings with animals that were sold.


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

That is great!!! I can't wait to see pics of her!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Theresa, thats wonderful....and even more to get her buddy with her too. Can't wait to see them


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

hah I found it! 

So did you get the pygmy doeling too?


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

LOL I wondered where that new doe on your website came from!


----------

